# my pumilio 'El Dorado'



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I got an El Dorado froglet from Philsuma at IAD. She's wonderful!

Anyway, I read Philsuma's post about his reasons for not keeping frogs in small, plastic, QT containers. Since this froglet, in a smallish (shoebox size) plastic container, was his baby, I thought it would be good form to follow his advice. 

I dumped the springs out of my last 10g tank and made a temporary viv for the froglet. I set it up so that she has cover while it is still open enough for me to monitor her feeding and to make sure she isn't being pestered by extra flies.

There is a small clay w/coco fiber background. Also some clay in sections on the bottom, with moss filling the voids. Leaf litter on top of the clay areas. Springs in the leaf litter and on the background. Water bottle top with smooshed up banana to try to control the flies. A couple pieces of charcoal as an extra spring feeding station. 

Here are some pics (Phil, let me know if I need to change anything around):

When I first brought her home









New temp tank









Climbing around eating springs


















Chillin in the brom









Here's the guy (hopefully lol) she'll be moving in with when she's a bit bigger


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Nice. Cool looking frog


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful frogs ^^ I hope when I get my other frogs they are as colorful as yours


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Very nice.

Glad you are happy with the frog. I'm not sure if I passed on the "lineage" for it, but just in case...

It is an F1 from a trio of 2006 SNDF (Simply Natural Dart Frogs) imports circa 2006.

As to the temp or Q-tine housing for pumilios......one day I'll write a large article on this important husbandry issue but yes....IMO it is not advisable to house _any_ pumilio - especially WC frogs in low ventilation plastic containers.

Tincs, Auratus, Leucs and many other frogs.....I have not had problems with sterlite or KIS plastic box type containers, but for pumilio.....for some reason I have lost a significant number of animals to warrant a much closer inspection into this aspect of housing husbandry.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice. I like the clay background.

Zac


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous, that temp tank should do her well.... that male is VIBRANT, great pic.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats Kris. The new frog looks great. Hope she will be a great match for the other one. Im still trying to track down the guy who owned the other one for its lineage. Has the other one called yet?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

No calling yet. I'll be moving him to a new tank sometime next week. Maybe the change of scenery will help (or maybe he's a girl) 

The ad for him said he was F1 from the 08 imports, I believe. Maybe it didn't say F1 but it definitely said 08 imports. I assume SNDF?

ETA: "el dorado pumilio approx 6-7 months old parents are 08 imports"


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here she is in her new favorite brom


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Frogface, did I mention how envious I am of you for that beautiful lil El Dorado? She's a sweetheart! Phil said that as soon as I can move my male pum into his own tank, he'll fix me up with a female. I hope she turns out as purty as yours..... 

kristi


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

guppygal said:


> Frogface, did I mention how envious I am of you for that beautiful lil El Dorado? She's a sweetheart! Phil said that as soon as I can move my male pum into his own tank, he'll fix me up with a female. I hope she turns out as purty as yours.....
> 
> kristi


Great! Phil makes beautiful froglets


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

frogface said:


> Great! Phil makes beautiful froglets


I think we gotta give most of the credit directly to the little gold coloured guys. 

If it were up to me, I'd have a good long talk with my 1.1 and 1.2 Rio Guarumos and tell them to "shape up and start producing good froglets". and they would snap to and straighten up.

Not that easy....


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm, I was beginning to think that there was sumptin kinky going on here, Phil ...  I'm glad you clarified ~


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Very awesome looking brom/frog pic! Super good looking frog! I want one


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but pumilio always look a little pissed off to me.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Maybe it's just me but pumilio always look a little pissed off to me.


Yea. I don't think it's just a look. 

So I moved my little one into the big tank today. I was going to give her another week or so, but, I need her temp tank for the tad that's about to morph out (you were right Phil. The tad is fine and the weird stuff on its side is going away)

Anyway, this little pumilio has really grown in the past month, and, after conferring with Phil, decided she was old enough to move into a real tank. I used one of those light covers to catch her and they do work well. The only problem is getting her out. I guess I should have cut it shorter. 

This tank still has a little bit of stuff I'll be doing to it, but, it's mostly done. I couldn't get a pic of the whole thing. It's a 20H vert. There are more branches and another level of broms up above the top of the pic.

Here she is (the other one is hunkered down in the large green brom to the left)!


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Glad you are happy with the frog. I'm not sure if I passed on the "lineage" for it, but just in case...
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I keep my pum froglets in 190oz containers and they do fine. I guess it depends on if it works for you or not but for me they are nice because those small froglets can easily find the springs...but hey I guess it is whatever works for you.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

For me, it was a relief to have her in a 10g tank vs a smaller container because there was much less chance of escape. She is a bouncy little frog.

Also the container just seemed stagnant vs the tank, even though it was ventilated.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Very cool....you just may have the very first "catch tube" pic on here !

You can always cut multiple sizes / lengths. Sometimes I just leave the tube in viv and they crawl out on their own -like it appears you are doing.

Most times, I'm impatient and tickle a little water into one end of the tube while holding it downward and the frogs tend to pop out when they feel the water.....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmmmm... 












Do pumilios guard eggs? This one was out near the eggs and did not hide when I went in to take the photo. He actually came out a little more when I reached in. Usually they dart out of sight as soon as they see me. 










BTW, these are my first very own eggs! Grats to me!


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice, Congrats.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs!!!!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice !

He was a little on the small side, but hey....he obviously "had it in him". Heh


Make sure you have at least 5-6 good water holding broms and a couple film cans in there for transport.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Phil

I took a look at their broms this morning and saw a few that I should try to re-seat to hold water better (too horizontal). There are 6 or 7 in there right now. I have a bunch of film cans available. 45 degree angle for the cans? Do they prefer white or black? 

I'm so excited


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

frogface said:


> Thanks Phil
> 
> I took a look at their broms this morning and saw a few that I should try to re-seat to hold water better (too horizontal). There are 6 or 7 in there right now. I have a bunch of film cans available. 45 degree angle for the cans? Do they prefer white or black?
> 
> I'm so excited


There are some thumbnail keepers that swear by the white cans but most people seem to use the black ones. I probably over load my vivs with broms and don't use the cans - but it's always better to give them more options than less.....

Some people cant (45 degree) the cans and some swear by grouping them in clusters of three - suction cupped to various heights on the side glass.

I know Rich F. has great sucess without ANY broms and only film cans but for me....I use mainly @ 3 decent size multi axiles broms per frog.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice job! Looks like a good sized clutch too. Hey Phil aren't you supposed to be on a jungle crawl?


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome frog! Love the clay background as well! Nice simple set up!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> Hey Phil aren't you supposed to be on a jungle crawl?


Yep....laptop....Machu Picchu...hellacious wireless card.....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! This is so great! I don't know which is the male or female. I guess I'll figure it out at some point. I've got a couple extra water holding broms soaking tonight, to add tomorrow.

I'm going to be a grandma!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Yep....laptop....Machu Picchu...hellacious wireless card.....


that is awsome phil.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Yep....laptop....Machu Picchu...hellacious wireless card.....


LOL riiiiiiiight.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I heard calling tonight, yall.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

NICE! I wonder if all locale's of pumilio sound the same. Mine sound like a mix between an old man wheezing and somebody tearing a phone book.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> NICE! I wonder if all locale's of pumilio sound the same. Mine sound like a mix between an old man wheezing and somebody tearing a phone book.


Hehe

Well first I thought it was the bean beetles being noisy in their containers. Then it sounded a little like 2 tiny coconuts knocking together. This was very soft. Then it got louder and sounded like... well I described it as 'ree 'ree 'ree on another site but not sure that's a very good representation. It's hard to spell out the sound a frog makes, lol.

I think it sounded most like the 3rd pumilio on the Mistking recordings, but, kinda hard to say now. Hope I hear it again tonight. 

MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! First ever own eggs. I can't wait for my own first eggs....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Phil, I think you're going to be a grandpa 

What do you think?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice !

_Yet another_ F2 pumilio coming up.

The eldorado morph is just awesome - seems to produce more healthy frogs than a lot of other pum morphs....

interesting.....and fun !


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

So they look good, this time around? Sorry I don't have a macro. Hard shot to take. That can is at the very top of the tank. They probably figured it was safe from the giant head, way up there.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yep...look pretty good from what I can see.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! I love these frogs


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

me too wish I had some


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Eric Walker said:


> me too wish I had some


Maybe I'll have a couple for you, come warm weather.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Eric Walker said:


> me too wish I had some


Your 4 just may end up like these before they get to you.

Your 4 may end up to be 6 or more...


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

frogface said:


> Maybe I'll have a couple for you, come warm weather.


sorry frogface, trying to be funny with phil. been working on getting some up to me. 



Philsuma said:


> Your 4 just may end up like these before they get to you.
> 
> Your 4 may end up to be 6 or more...


 I can handle it.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

You got any updated pics of the eggs/tads?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They laid another clutch on top of the last one. I counted 15 eggs, but, it's hard to see them so not sure. I'll try to get a pic.

This morning, I found him in one of the film canisters with water in it. Don't know if he was transporting. A little later he did a little calling. I stayed away from them, to let them do their thing, but, wondered if he was leading her to the canister because the calling was quiet and didn't last long.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok tried to get a decent pic. For some reason, I had the bright idea of putting the film can waaay in the back, up high, where I can't get to it. 

Is it just me, or do some of those eggs look a little like tads?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looked again with eyeballs and not with a camera. Don't really see any tads in that pile of eggs. It's kind of hard for me to see tiny detail, so, I don't know what's going on in there. Probably better that way


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Looks like you'll have your hands full pretty soon. Congrats again


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, now I know for sure who is who in this viv. While taking some pics of my original frog (the one I was sure was male), the other frog (the one from Phil) started calling. 

Here she is (nothing special. I just like taking pics of these guys)


----------



## dicemanorama (Nov 17, 2010)

Purrrrty frogs. And the purple clay is way cool!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks! The purple clay is an illusion. It's really just ordinary kitty litter


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I got to watch them do this today, while I worked on a tank next to theirs. 

Didn't get pics of it, because, that's rude! Ok, ok, because my hands were covered with clay. He's been hunkered down in the brom axil right next to it, ever since. I did get to see him fertilize.



















Grabbed a fuzzy pic of the canister. It appears to be full of eggs! Every time I look at it there's more. How many eggs do you see in there? 










I know y'all are tired of hearing about these guys, but, they're just such great little frogs.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice. 

Fingers crossed for the F2's....

I will have @ 12 eldorados available Dec 4th at the Hamburg PA Reptile show, in case you feel like driving for more 

Most are adult, sub adult and probable females......some juveniles too.

Both reticulated (all orange) and the morph with black dash marks.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would love a few more, Phil, but I think I have my hands full with these guys. 

For anyone else who might be interested, I highly recommend Phil's froglets. Very beautiful and healthy.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I took a peek in the tank tonight. Seemed like a lot of the eggs in the film can were missing. So I got my pen light to take a look, and, saw tads moving around in there! 

I know I sound dumb about all this, but, I'm so excited! These are my first very own babies


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok got some tads in the broms. 4 that I know about for sure. Probably others that I can't see, because the parents go to the backside of the broms, out of sight. If only I was taller 

Today, they were feeding tads and then stopped to do this:









I got to watch, as I was tending to my ever growing bug collection on the rack next to them. After they laid these, it appears they went back to feeding tads. So when does this madness stop?! I thought tads would be frog birth control.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Kris! My eggs ended up being infertile (never developed). I'm super excited to be in our new house, now the frogs have their own room! MMuuahaha! Scarlett and Sara made the move just fine as well


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

lol Steven! I hope Scarlett has a room too. 

Can't wait to see it all set up with tanks and frogs


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some pics of my male el dorado checking on his tads. Such a good dad!


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Have you gotten any froglets to morph out yet?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Not that I've seen, yet. Though I do see shadows in the broms and can see a couple tads in the white canisters. No froglets hoping around.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

You must have 2-3 froglets hoping around! you've got so many eggs!

Now I want a pair of Pums


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh you definitely need a pair of pums! Great frogs


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome picture!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very cool! Good luck with the froglet.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm very happy! 

Got my fingers crossed that he morphs out nice and healthy


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like one healthy froglet to me!

good luck!

I'll be picking up my female dorado tomorrow!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

johnachilli said:


> looks like one healthy froglet to me!
> 
> good luck!
> 
> I'll be picking up my female dorado tomorrow!


Grats!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here he is!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats, he looks really good! Do you know of any other tads that were being fed, or will any new findings be a total surprise?
Bryan


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've seen the parents sneaking in and out of broms, but, I haven't actually put my eyeballs on any other tads.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Grats on the healthy froglet!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Cool, mine stayed in the vicinity of their brom pools for about a week before coming out and exploring, now all three are frequently in the leaf litter. It's fun to see how many you can find at a time, and when they start exploring you very well might find a surprise or two. My three mancreeks are only 3.5 weeks ootw and the female is already feeding the 13-16 tadpoles she transported last week! 
Bryan


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

any updates on these guys?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes! I now have 4 beautiful little froglets hopping around in the tank. I'll try to get a pic


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Two months ago you didn't have any! Now you have 4! 

Hope there are more to come!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here they are!

OOW in March








OOW a couple weeks ago








OOW a couple days ago (couldn't find the other one that morphed with him. Probably hiding deep in the creeping fig, eating mites  )








The oldest one is pretty bold. The others (including the parents) bolt as soon as I unlatch the door.


----------

